# Newbie/questions on specifics of the medical and fitness test



## prtfw! (14 Apr 2012)

Greetings,
I have done some research but didn't find answers

the questions:
1. what exactly is the blood and urine test called? (basically what do they test for exactly)... Its not about illegal drugs 
2. how often do you have to retest once you are a reservist, the same exact blood/urine tests?
3. what is the resting heart rate and b/p requirement?
4. do they check your health records beyond what you disclose? even if the tests results are within the norm? - (I think they probably have access to anything I've used a OHIP/health card for ... just need to confirm)
5. if they found something say high cholesterol or high blood pressure or weirdly shaped eye balls for example sake and they send you a letter saying you are disqualified for such and such, is there a way to get a waiver or something to bypass that...

I would really appreciate any help, either answers or sources
Basic info bout me
I am a upper year uni  math student... want to join as a reservist... want to see some action... don't really have any trade in mind... don't mind NCO or Officer, basically I just want to be in the CF and do what I can for my country, I've wanted this since I was a little kid... I am fairly fit, okay in intelligence, don't have any serious medical conditions... 
I have applied before and was rejected because blood test showed low (something? ???)... and that I disclosed I was prescribed prozac at the time (over 4 years ago) but I have never taken any medication I was prescribbled (I now have a note saying I no longer need meds lol)... 
I am sure I will be a capable soldier and I am willing to do whatever I gotta do...I want to go through what they would test for with the civvies to make sure I don't disqualify myself further... that's basically it 

the info I found were very descriptive but very vague... 
thanks again!!!


----------



## Trick (14 Apr 2012)

Hm, I had no idea that a blood test was part of the medical. Thought it was just urine.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Apr 2012)

prtfw! said:
			
		

> 5. if they found something say high cholesterol or high blood pressure or weirdly shaped eye balls for example sake and they send you a letter saying you are disqualified for such and such, is there a way to get a waiver or something to bypass that...



If you have a condition that breaches Universality of Service or is a disqualifying factor, you can't just "get a waiver" to get around it. We're a fighting force, we need people fit when they join. If they break once their in, then the medical system works to fix them.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Apr 2012)

prtfw! said:
			
		

> I have never taken any medication I was *prescribbled*



Sorry, I just had to comment on this.  Ever seen a doctor's handwriting?  _"Prescribbled"_ is the perfect word.   ;D

That being said, if you applied before and were turned down for a specific reason, you will more than likely be turned down again.  And despite the fact that you say you didn't take the meds, the fact remains that they were prescribed to you for a reason.

If you don't disclose the information on your enrollment medical and a condition is discovered later, you can be released for irregular enrollment.


----------



## JPye (14 Apr 2012)

I had my medical in Feb and I did not do a urine or blood test as part of it. 

Now, I am not military, but I am in health care. If you have ongoing health/mental health/drug issues that would make you nervous about submitting to these sorts of tests, perhaps it would be worth the time and effort to listen to your doctor and take the medications/treatment plans they have offered to ensure your health in the future. 

I am sorry about the drug issues comment, but it is honestly the first thing that comes to mind if someone is worried about taking the urine test. 

This is just my humble opinion, no offense intended.


----------



## NSDreamer (14 Apr 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> Hm, I had no idea that a blood test was part of the medical. Thought it was just urine.



 I've never heard of a urine test for enrollment as a reservist  ??? did they get you to do this?


----------



## startbutton (14 Apr 2012)

I did a urine test when I joined the reserves 20 yrs ago. Funny thing I didn't do one when I flipped over to the regs 5 yrs ago.


----------



## Allgunzblazing (14 Apr 2012)

They didn't ask for a urine or blood sample from me and I've had my medicals done twice since 2009 when I first applied.


----------



## jwtg (14 Apr 2012)

It might be trade specific.  I provided urine and blood samples, a chest x ray and ECG exam as part of the Aircrew medical (ACSO).


----------



## medicineman (14 Apr 2012)

When people get obsessed about blood and urine tests, alarm bells start ringing in my head...if you had tests done and your cholesterol was at a high level, especially if you have other risk factors for heart attack/stroke/blood vessel disease, you'll likely be disqulaifed simply because you'd be a high risk to put through basic at that time.  Other things that would be found on a routine blood test at Recruiting if it were to be done would be problems with blood sugar or anemia (that low thingy you were likely refering to).  

As a rule of thumb, I don't talk about what tests are done on open forum or otherwise - keeps people honest.  I will say that they've curtailed the amount that they do in the last few years and tend to restrict them to candidates over 35 years old or going for Aircrew trades.  As I'm not in anymore, I will say that I totally disagree with it, as we've caught people trying to pull a fast one or have uncovered problems that they were (allegedly) unaware of.  Spending that little bit extra at the beginning would save more money in the end IMHO.

As for delving into your medical records, you have to give permission for that - and it'd done by you taking a letter to your doctor and having them fill it out for anything that is flagged as requiring it.  If it doesn't come back, it's assumed that you don't want disclosure of the condition(s) and therefore don't want to join.  The CF isn't Big Brother...though once you are in, there will be an electronic medical record that will follow you the rest of your career.

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## matthew1786 (14 Apr 2012)

prtfw! said:
			
		

> 3. what is the resting heart rate and b/p requirement?



I am also curious to know if there is a specific answer to this. And if so, what is it?


----------



## medicineman (14 Apr 2012)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> I am also curious to know if there is a specific answer to this. And if so, what is it?



Within established medical normal limits for your age and gender.

MM


----------



## AGD (14 Apr 2012)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> I am also curious to know if there is a specific answer to this. And if so, what is it?



Generally speaking, if your BP is 140/90 or higher, you're going to run into problems.


----------



## Allgunzblazing (14 Apr 2012)

I don't see what the big deal is about undergoing urine/ blood/ any other kind of medical/ non medical testing.


----------



## medicineman (15 Apr 2012)

Allgunzblazing said:
			
		

> I don't see what the big deal is about undergoing urine/ blood/ any other kind of medical/ non medical testing.



People are afraid of the unkown and often of what weaknesses that they might show up...or they are sometimes trying to conceal an issue.

MM


----------



## prtfw! (15 Apr 2012)

Hey,
I wana thank you guys for the input!!!  
I got lots of useful info from your posts... though I did not get a answer on what specific blood/piss test(s) they do...
Last time I applied I was going for Pilot/Intel/Infantry so I guess if I choose something more "normal" this time they may not require blood/piss samples?
I agree with most of you... and I know if I am weak in any way and tried to lie my way through I might get other ppl hurt or killed... That's not what I'm trying to do... I'm don't want to join for any benefits....I just really just wana be a part of the CF and be useful and pay my dues to my country...(although I don't foresee any new conflicts I can get sent to for the time being... other than training the ANA or god forbid...Iran...)
My plan was to figure out what they'd test for and do those at the university medical clinic and if I am all clear I apply again... If I have some fixable problem I might as well get myself fixed up and then try again... I don't wana put a big red flag on my future application and both the recruiters too much...
So should I call the recruitment center and get more info on the tests and medical record check etc without giving my name? I don't know how much they'd know about the specific... 
If you have advice or info plz plz keep those coming... 
cheers


----------



## krustyrl (15 Apr 2012)

Here's a little hint....some people on here , myself included, really don't care for "msn speak" when reading posts. Just a bit of friendly advice as I have seen posters get flamed pretty quick for doing just such. 
Glad you were able to get some information regarding your question.


----------



## matthew1786 (15 Apr 2012)

prtfw! said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I wana thank you guys for the input!!!
> I got lots of useful info from your posts... though I did not get a answer on what specific blood/piss test(s) they do...
> Last time I applied I was going for Pilot/Intel/Infantry so I guess if I choose something more "normal" this time they may not require blood/piss samples?
> ...



I would consider trying to cut back on the textspeak! Doing so would certainly give you more credibility when asking experienced people questions that are important to you.

Edit: an enlightened approach


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Apr 2012)

prtfw! said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I wana thank you guys for the input!!!
> I got lots of useful info from your posts... though I did not get a answer on what specific blood/piss test(s) they do...
> Last time I applied I was going for Pilot/Intel/Infantry so I guess if I choose something more "normal" this time they may not require blood/piss samples?
> ...


Your two posts sound humorously suspicious.

Why don't you go ahead and tell us what the tests found last time? For curiosity sake.


----------



## prtfw! (16 Apr 2012)

Sorry for the "MSN" language. Thank you for the tip; I will be careful. 
One of the many flaws of my generation.  ???


----------



## prtfw! (16 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Your two posts sound humorously suspicious.
> 
> Why don't you go ahead and tell us what the tests found last time? For curiosity sake.



I'm glad you had fun reading my post.  ;D
To answer your question.... I believe "medicineman" is correct, it was anemia/lack of red blood cells... (glad that was easy to fix...)
The other thing was;
I was prescribed Prozac and something else for sleeping. I didn't like them pills and didn't take any of them. (I know this sounds very suspicious as well.)
I just got me a note saying that I no longer need to be on such meds... 
I tried weed once in grade 10, which I did mentioned on the form, and that was the only "fun" I ever had with illegal drugs.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Apr 2012)

prtfw! said:
			
		

> I was prescribed Prozac and something else for sleeping. I didn't like them pills and didn't take any of them. (I know this sounds very suspicious as well.)



And as I stated, the fact that you say you didn't take them isn't the point.  The "red flag" to the medical staff will be that you were prescribed them at all.


----------



## medicineman (16 Apr 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And as I stated, the fact that you say you didn't take them isn't the point.  The "red flag" to the medical staff will be that you were prescribed them at all.



Most normal physicians don't prescribe that sort of stuff just for shiggles - they obviously thought you should have them for a reason.  As Moe mentioned, that will likely have to be looked into with form to/from your MD.

MM


----------

